# BOWFISH FOR BASS



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

has anybody bowfished for large or small mouth bass?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

is that legal??


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its not legal in mn not sure bout michigan


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:lost:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ya im pretty sure thats illegal


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

It was legal in SD until this year. They wrote it out of the regulations. Its only legal with spearguns now. Hunted opening weekend last year and it sucked. Game fish don't sit still at all. It would be a tough thing to accomplish.

The regulations are complicated. Look at your states spearfishing regulations. State fishery bioligist told me that the overall impact is almost nil. I think they got rid of the bowfishing just because it was complicating things. That spearfishing looks like fun though.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Im positive that its illegal in michigan and i hope you wont try it any time soon.


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

its legal in NE, as far as i know still ubt theres a season for gamefish, and regs, vs, that of non-gamefish. havent tried it, culd easy enough but i just shoot carp, and gar, and the occasional cat at dusk if i see one.


----------

